# I am getting two new babies.



## Marie5656 (May 31, 2018)

*Just heard from a breeder I work with and she offered me first dibs on two little boy rats.  IF I wanted them ..  I said YES.  I did say I would have to wait to pick them up until after my husband's surgery, and she is fine with that.  It would only be a week after they would be ready to leave their mom anyway.


*


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2018)

They are very cute Marie.  I have had pet hamsters and mice, too.  They are nice little creatures.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 1, 2018)

.

I've never had [or wanted] rodents as  pets.  But I have wondered if they have to be continually treated for fleas like cats and dogs ??

.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> I've never had [or wanted] rodents as  pets.  But I have wondered if they have to be continually treated for fleas like cats and dogs ??
> 
> .



Since they are not outdoor pets, no.  I never investigated if they can catch them from cats or dogs.  I have never heard of flea treatment for them.  They keep themselves very clean.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> Since they are not outdoor pets, no.  I never investigated if they can catch them from cats or dogs.  I have never heard of flea treatment for them.  They keep themselves very clean.



Congratulations Marie. I remember you talking about Dot and Dash. I read that pet rats live longer than wild ones, but wild rats only live about 2 years. What's the life span off a fancy or pet rat? I couldn't find it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Congratulations Marie. I remember you talking about Dot and Dash. I read that pet rats live longer than wild ones, but wild rats only live about 2 years. What's the life span off a fancy or pet rat? I couldn't find it.



Very rare they live longer than 3.5 years.  Average is 2-3 years.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2018)

kinda short, still.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 1, 2018)

Cute pets.  We used to have  black &  white  ones  (two).


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> kinda short, still.



Right, pretty average as far as critters go. Longest living critter I had was my chinchilla. She lived to be 9. They can live up to 12 usually.  But require a lot of care and attention. Loved my chin, but would not get another


----------



## jujube (Jun 1, 2018)

Oh, what sweet faces!  I love rodents......as long as they don't jump out and surprise me.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 2, 2018)

Those are cute Marie.  Such pretty colors. I've never known anyone with small animals as pets.  So I'm curious, but don't even know what to ask.  I'm afraid the questions would sound so silly to you.


----------



## Toorbulite (Jun 2, 2018)

Better than cats - which cause enormous damage to native wildlife here in Australia.


----------



## Lara (Jun 2, 2018)

I didn't expect to see pet rats in pretty colors. I always thought rats were solid gray. Are these two named Dot and Dash or were those previous ones? If not then do you have names picked out? I see they are both boys. Not ready to leave their mother? Then they will grow bigger than pictured? Have fun.

May your husband have a successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jun 4, 2018)

Ohhhhh ... that's great news !!! 2 more little sweeties to love


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 4, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> Those are cute Marie.  Such pretty colors. I've never known anyone with small animals as pets.  So I'm curious, but don't even know what to ask.  I'm afraid the questions would sound so silly to you.



No silly questions. Ask away.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 4, 2018)

Lara said:


> I didn't expect to see pet rats in pretty colors. I always thought rats were solid gray. Are these two named Dot and Dash or were those previous ones? If not then do you have names picked out? I see they are both boys. Not ready to leave their mother? Then they will grow bigger than pictured? Have fun.
> 
> May your husband have a successful surgery and speedy recovery.



They will be ready next week.  Usually 6-8 weeks.  My previous rats were Dot and Dash. We will give these two their names after we meet them.  Yes, they will grow bigger. Most breeders only will sell same sex pairs, for obvious reasons.  Also, they would tend to get along better.   Girl rats tend to be more active and curious.  Boys like to cuddle and snuggle.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 4, 2018)

How nice! Send us some photos once they are settled in. I wish your husband a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lara (Jun 4, 2018)

Marie5656 said:
			
		

> Most breeders only will sell same sex pairs, for obvious reasons. Also, they would tend to get along better. Girl rats tend to be more active and curious. Boys like to cuddle and snuggle.


That's an interesting observation, Marie, about the different personalities of Male vs Female rats. I've noticed my Male Beagle is so much more of a cuddler than my Female Pomapoo. I wonder now if it's the different breeds or the different genders...or if it's that my beagle was abused his first year of life and then rescued from a kill shelter by me. Maybe a combination.


----------

